# Vermont 5/2 and 5/3



## 180 (Apr 29, 2009)

We are planning on Killington Saturday and Sugarbush on Sunday.  You guys can't all be done.  It's way too early.  In the old days spring was just getting going so any plans you have can wait.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 29, 2009)

180 said:


> We are planning on Killington Saturday and Sugarbush on Sunday.  You guys can't all be done.  It's way too early.  In the old days spring was just getting going so any plans you have can wait.



would be all over it but i'm going to disney to infect the masses with swine flu.  I'm taking that damn mouse DOWN once and for all.

and yes, i was thinking about the season length last night.  Thinking how 5-10 years ago, the end of april wasnt even a big deal.  easy 3 more weeks after that.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 29, 2009)

Same plan here. Last call for lift served in the East!


----------



## powhunter (Apr 29, 2009)

going somewhere sunday.....


----------



## ozzy (Apr 29, 2009)

Killington Sat (as long as it's not raining very hard)
Sugarbush Sunday


----------



## thebigo (Apr 30, 2009)

Two days at jay for me and the old lady ... the anticipation is going to destroy the work day tomorrow

the final weekend can deliver some of the seasons best memories, get out there people


----------



## thetrailboss (May 1, 2009)

Sugarbush on Sunday for me.


----------



## SkiDork (May 1, 2009)

180, we'll be doing the same thing.  Look for us BBQ-ing at the base of Superstar somewhere.  Iceman will also be there.  Are the boys coming?


----------



## 180 (May 1, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> 180, we'll be doing the same thing.  Look for us BBQ-ing at the base of Superstar somewhere.  Iceman will also be there.  Are the boys coming?



yup, we'l look for you.


----------



## Zand (May 2, 2009)

Killington tomorrow.


----------

